# bidding on commercial Roofing projects



## lrissler (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been in the roofing and construction business and have been doing more commercial roofing especially the past 5 years. I'm considering subscribing to a lead reporting service and bidding on roofing jobs put out by GC's. What advice can you give me on the subject of bidding jobs from prints vs. getting calls from the building owner and going out to the building doing your own measurements and dealing with the building owner vs. a gc
I thought it would be best to start with say smaller retail stores etc. till I'm more comfortable..
What are the steps you take to bid on a project?


----------



## Just Bob (Mar 13, 2013)

I would say when bidding commercial roof jobs going to the actual site is better in a way that you get familiarized with the project in a more hands-on way. When you bid commercial roof jobs from prints there are many variables that you may miss which could lead to extra expenses. New construction is a different story. Existing buildings that need reroofed should always be looked at with your own eyes. It will save a lot of headaches down the road


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If there is a Spec Book read it *VERY* carefully...:thumbsup:


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

griz said:


> If there is a Spec Book read it *VERY* carefully...:thumbsup:


Someone correct me if I'm wrong; Most all commercial projects specify a particular roof manufacturer, doesn't the roofing contractor need to be registered and trained with that manufacturer? I didn't think you could even purchase the materials without ties to those companies.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

GCTony said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong; Most all commercial projects specify a particular roof manufacturer, doesn't the roofing contractor need to be registered and trained with that manufacturer? I didn't think you could even purchase the materials without ties to those companies.


Consider yourself corrected :no: :laughing:
Some instances, yes, but most are based on a mfr or/and equal to. You do want to be certified with at least one popular mfr of every system you are bidding though since the majority, especially govt entities, require a warranted system. You will have to be certified to install a warranted system. 

without mfr certification you are pigeon-holing yourself to only being able to bid on the bottom-of-the-barrel projects out there.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Most projects like this will have a prebid meeting, IE before anyone bids, generals, or contractors. Go to these.

Some specs will have a particular manufacture listed. This is where you talk to your sales rep and have them go to bat for you if your manufacture isn't listed in the spec book. 9/10 times they will put it in there. 

When in doubt be certified in multiple manufactures. We have 3 manufactures of EPDM we can install 4 TPO, 2 PVC, 4 Hot asphalt. But generally use one manufactures line 90% of the time. But if we need to we can use one of the others if for some odd reason they don't approve our main.

Read the Spec book around 5 times.

Plans only show so much, and some times the measurements are off. 

Get in good with a few GC's and they will invite you to bid projects. There is tons of sites out there to let you know of these projects, no lead generators needed.


----------



## lrissler (Feb 16, 2013)

I appreciate all the advice. We are warranty trained and certified to install all of the Conklin roofing Systems. We started using their products in 2007. We've been relying mainly on referrals flyers and cold calls to bring in the work so really haven't done much with construction drawings. It's a little bit out if my comfort zone but we're ready to take the business to the next level. 
I will def. Do on site inspections and measurements. if we do that I will feel most confident that I'm not bidding blind.


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

If you are bidding new commercial, keep in mind there are usually multiple GCs bidding a job. Bid means low price.

Keep in mind payment terms. Be prepared to finance the job for 60 days.

Know how to read plans. "We always do it this way" will usually get you in trouble.


----------

